# Social Work Conditions in Sydney?



## JohnSW (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi there!
I study social work in Germany and I am thinking about moving to Australia after my study. So I am looking for some "first-hand" information, and not something what some statistics say because there is often a difference between statistics and reality. So here are my first questions:

Is it for social workers hard to get in Australia a job if they have just the bachelor degree? Should I make the master degree before I come?

How many hours a week works a (social) worker usually?

How high are the monthly salaries for social workers in the Sydney area, gross and net?

It would be great if you could answer one or more of my questions!


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hi!*

Hi John.
Drop by my post http://www.australiaforum.com/jobs-work/7347-social-work-working-conditions-australia.html
There's plenty of information for us, Social Workers.
I'm Argentinian and I'm starting my master degree this year. I'm planning to move to Aus when I finish.
When are you finishing your bachelor?
Write back or PM me if you want to talk any further.
Regards.

Brian


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Social work is one of the lowest salaries for university graduates. 45-55K which is 10K less than teachers. Most people do not stay in this profession for more than a couple of years. If you are planning to work in Australia you need to get some training in Aboriginal studies - as those communities play a large part of what social worker work in.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Social Work is paid terribly when you just start. The benefits you get excellent tax breaks, just make sure to use them. 
You can legally claim a lot of your tax back if you are in social work, if you don't do that you'll be straggling. 
After couple years experience you can start climbing up the pay ladder, OHS training is of great benefit for this.


----------

